# VDM de couple



## Penetrator (29 Janvier 2013)

salut la teracrasse

si vous deviez rentrez plus tot , et que vous trouvez votre femme avec une femme vous diriez quoi ?

merci


----------



## Larme (29 Janvier 2013)

_Vous allez pouvoir faire à manger deux fois plus vite du coup ?_

_C'est ça mon cadeau chérie ?_

_Do you know the french mayenadg aw troa ?_


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> salut la teracrasse
> 
> si vous deviez rentrez plus tot , et que vous trouvez votre femme avec une femme vous diriez quoi ?
> 
> merci



1 - Il t'arrive de drôles de truc à toi... T'as p't être appliqué ton pseudo à ta femme trop souvent :rateau:

2 - Si elle donne des conseils à la femme de ménage ou à la baby sitter, ou console la voisine qu'a perdu son mari, ou répond à la sondeuse de la Sofres, ou se fait faire une permanente à la maison...


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2013)

Vous m'faites une p'tite place les filles ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Vous m'faites une p'tite place les filles ?



Rrrhooooo, le vieux phantasme masculin


----------



## jugnin (29 Janvier 2013)

Déjà, ça dépend comment elle est gaulée, l'invitée. 


_Je sens qu&#8217;il va être super classe, ce sujet. _

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------

Et jme permets danticiper la réponse de bobby : 

*Ventre saint-gris, quatre nichons ! * :love:


----------



## patlek (29 Janvier 2013)

Tu te venges:

"Haaaa... je vois que tu as fais connaissance avec ma maitresse!"


Et tu t' en vas (Les assiettes ne vont pas tarder a voler au travers du domicile)


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> _Je sens qu&#8217;il va être super classe, ce sujet. _


D'ailleurs ça risque de fermer à la 138° réponse.


----------



## ergu (30 Janvier 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> salut la teracrasse
> 
> si vous deviez rentrez plus tot , et que vous trouvez votre femme avec une femme vous diriez quoi ?
> 
> merci



Un soir, je suis rentré chez moi et j'ai trouvé ma femme avec mon père, ma belle-mère, ma mère, mon beau-père et ma soeur - tout le monde dans la cuisine.

Ben, j'ai dit : "Bonjour"


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2013)

Pour le moment nous n'avons pas d'indice comme quoi elles étaient au lit


----------



## ergu (30 Janvier 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pour le moment nous n'avons pas d'indice comme quoi elles étaient au lit



Les gros blaireaux ont tendance à diviser les femmes en deux catégories : les saintes et les putes.

Or, si l'on y réfléchit un peu, on se rend compte que la pute est souvent au lit quand la sainte, elle, est _toujours _holly.

De là à dire qu'une sainte est une sorte de super-pute...


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Les gros blaireaux ont tendance à diviser les femmes en deux catégories : les saintes et les putes.
> 
> Or, si l'on y réfléchit un peu, on se rend compte que la pute est souvent au lit quand la sainte, elle, est _toujours _holly.
> 
> De là à dire qu'une sainte est une sorte de super-pute...


 
Tu viens d'illuminer ma journée


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2013)

A force de penetrer a tord elle a fini par aller voiraillor


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Janvier 2013)

je suis un vrai gentleman, et ferai celui qui n' a rien vu .... :


"poussez -vous les filles il y a PSG-OM, "

"toi tu m'apportera un bon scotch et toi des cawèttes, "

"ah au fait on mange quoi ce soir ?"

Après tout c'est normal non ???


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2013)

"Bonne idée chérie, on attaque quand ?"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> salut la teracrasse
> 
> si vous deviez rentrez plus tot , et que vous trouvez votre femme avec une femme vous diriez quoi ?
> 
> merci



_Ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je tonde la pelouse._


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2013)

T'ain, mais pourquoi vous faites pas de vidéo !!


----------



## robertodino (3 Février 2013)

Moi je fracasse ma femme et je savate l'autre. En passant je défonce le chien... tant qu'à faire


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2013)

Enfin une réaction censée et responsable !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Moi je fracasse ma femme et je savate l'autre. En passant je défonce le chien... tant qu'à faire



Mieux vaut dresser le chien pour qu'il attaque les dames et les dames défonceront le clébard.


----------



## robertodino (3 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Enfin une réaction censée et responsable !



Argh, je ne voulais pas te choquer


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2013)

43% des femmes mariées ont un fantasme lesbien

Ça tombe bien, nous aussi !


----------



## Arlequin (4 Février 2013)

y'a pas à dire, entre les sujets pourris* et ceux dont les initiateurs disparaissent juste après avoir balancé leur twiiiitfesseboulike*, ben y'a pas de quoi s'emmerder 

:sleep:

* et ce n'est malheureusement pas incompatible 

et pis y'a même pas de sondage ... trop nul ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> top santé, femme actuelle, et puis quoi encore ???



tes lectures m'inquiètent


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2013)

Top sans T ça fait op.

Je dis ça, c'est pour faire avancer le shimilimilimili...


----------



## Arlequin (4 Février 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Top sans T ça fait op.



ah ? 

c'est pas le départ de l'apéro ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Top sans T ça fait op.
> 
> Je dis ça, c'est pour faire avancer le shimilimilimili...



Est-ce que le shmilimachin, il tient dans la main ?


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> tes lectures m'inquiètent



Mes flux RSS qui scrutent l'actualité un peu partout :rose: Juré c'est vrai !


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Février 2013)

Moi j'ai lu sur doctissimo.fr que certaines personnes pouvaient mourir à cause de leur sexualité...


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Moi j'ai lu sur doctissimo.fr que certaines personnes pouvaient mourir à cause de leur sexualité...



Attend, c'est pas encore confirmé On attend une réponse.


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Attend, c'est pas encore confirmé On attend une réponse.


 
J'aime bien son statut : "une anné n'a pas deux tétés..." une femme, si. Pour l'occasion, 2 femmes, 4.


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2013)

Pervers.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Février 2013)

tirhum a dit:


> Pervers.



et ho, tu vas nous la jouer supermoquettte là 

genre "je reviens que pour balancer des chtites phrases laconiques (enfin, quand il ya plus que 2 mots )


nan mais j'dis ça mais ça plaisir de te "voir" repasser quand même 

et si tu t'emmerdes, y'a déjà ce fil qui se meurt :rose:

j'espère que tout va bien pour toi 

à+ (lacheur)


----------



## ergu (8 Février 2013)

C'est vrai qu'c'est chiant d'avoir laconique.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2013)

en attendant penetrator n'a pas remis les doigts sur le forum depuis qu'il à posté son message. nous ne saurons jamais la suite


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> en attendant penetrator n'a pas remis les doigts sur le forum depuis qu'il à posté son message. nous ne saurons jamais la suite



pas sûr qu'il y ait eu un "vrai" début non plus


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2013)

Remarquez tout de même que dans le post initial, il n'a même pas dit "votre femme avec une femme dans votre lit" mais juste "votre femme avec une femme". Elles auraient très bien pu être en train de boire le thé (même si bon on les connait ces salo... je vous l'accorde), de coudre, de repasser, de laver du linge, de faire le ménage, mais nous tout de suite on imagine qu'elles se mettaient des doigts


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2013)

déjà relevé



Powerdom a dit:


> Pour le moment nous n'avons pas d'indice comme quoi elles étaient au lit


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2013)

Arf bordel, j'ai toujours un tr1 de retard en ce moment :sleep:


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> déjà relevé



Ouais...


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> en attendant penetrator n'a pas remis les doigts sur le forum depuis qu'il à posté son message. nous ne saurons jamais la suite



je m'aperçois que ma phrase est un peu à double sens... il a peut être mis ses doigts ailleurs


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Février 2013)

C't'ais p'tètre juste un sondage en fait...

Rapport : "les utilisateurs de Mac sont pervers et/ou macho"
Réponses types : 
"elles faisaient peut être la vaisselle"
"je les prends toutes les 2"

... :sleep:


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais...



gnééééé


----------



## Scalounet (9 Février 2013)

Une question quand même qu'il serait bon de se poser, c'est...

.....pourquoi devrait-on rentrer plus tôt ?


----------



## Penetrator (11 Février 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour vos non réponses 
je disais cela surtout qu'elles risquent elles aussi d'avoir des jouets pénétrants 
fuir ou rester (meme s'il y a des risques)


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Février 2013)

Non mais en vrai, c'est vrai ?


----------



## Penetrator (11 Février 2013)

oui et sinon je me serais pas permis de créer un topicalakon au bar 
:rateau: je suis bien open mind mais pas open bar ou open ass au choix


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Février 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> oui et sinon je me serais pas permis de créer un topicalakon au bar
> :rateau: je suis bien open mind mais pas open bar ou open ass au choix


 


Et du coup tu as fait / fais / va faire quoi ?


----------



## Penetrator (11 Février 2013)

bah je suis vite passé et j'ai rien dit
 oui je sais c'est lache mais on imagine pas ce que peut passer dans la tete de deux filles en excitation avancée 
 elles nous traitent de pervers mais bien souvent elles sont pire que nous


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Février 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> bah je suis vite passé et j'ai rien dit
> oui je sais c'est lache mais on imagine pas ce que peut passer dans la tete de deux filles en excitation avancée
> elles nous traitent de pervers mais bien souvent elles sont pire que nous


 
Excuse moi d'enfoncer le clou, mais c'est ta femme, et elle te trompe avec une autre femme ? et tu ne dis rien... ?


----------



## jugnin (11 Février 2013)

_"Brouter n&#8217;est pas tromper."_ - La vache qui rit, 2008


----------



## Powerdom (12 Février 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Excuse moi d'enfoncer le clou, mais c'est ta femme, et elle te trompe avec une autre femme ? et tu ne dis rien... ?



J'imagine qu'il faut le temps de se remettre de la surprise !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il faut le temps de se remettre de la surprise !



débander tu veux dire ? 

ça va vite en général, non ?


----------



## Penetrator (12 Février 2013)

euh quand deux gourmandes te regardent d'un drole d'air enfin bon
 l'essentiel je suis en vie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2013)

Un jour, je devais avoir 17/18 ans, alors que j'étais à la foire de mon patelin, je me fais draguer par une fille pas trop moche, mais un tantinet vulgaire (un gros tantinet !:rateau

Elle m'invite à boire un pot chez elle pour rencontrer sa soeur ...... comme j'étais en période de vaches maigres (argh !) j'accepte et je la suis au fin fond d'une courée pas trop avenante ... petite maison de mineur comme il en existe des milliers dans le Nord de la France.

Elle ouvre la porte d'entrée, et la première chose que je vois est un énorme berger allemand lié par une chaîne à un crochet dans le mur et qui gueule comme un damné au milieu de ses déjections ...:afraid:

La fille gueule à sa soeur : "Mais fais taire ce con !!!!!" .... Sa soeur ouvre le frigo, sort un paquet glauque et le jette à travers la pièce au pied du clébard qui, bien entendu s'empresse de le dévorer ... C'était du haché plus noir qu'une gayette ... re-:afraid:

La soeur revient vers nous en s'essuyant les mains sur son corsage et me dit : "Alors, mon grand, qu'est-ce que tu veux ????"

Autant vous dire que je n'ai jamais été aussi rapide pour traverser une courée suivi par deux folies en colère avec la crainte atroce qu'elles lâchent le monstre !!!!!!!!

Bref, ça aurait pu être un bon plan quand même ... quand j'y pense !!!!! Bon, je vous laisse, juste le temps d'aller me palucher et je reviens de suite !


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Février 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> euh quand deux gourmandes te regardent d'un drole d'air enfin bon
> l'essentiel je suis en vie





là par contre je ne te comprends pas...

Si le drôle d'air est bien celui auquel je (tout le monde ?) pense, pourquoi n'es-tu pas rentré dedans (dedans les 2 même) ???

Pour moi l'adultère est la pire des choses dans un couple, mais quitte à ce que ça soit fini, autant que ça le soit dans un feu d'artifesse !


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pour moi l'adultère est la pire des choses dans un couple



Comme quoi nous n'avons pas tous la même image du pire !


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Février 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme quoi nous n'avons pas tous la même image du pire !



... faut croire...


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2013)

Simbouesse, il est à fond dedans en tout cas :love:


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ... faut croire...



C'est quand même plus simple d'informer son/sa partenaire qu'on va batifoler ailleurs.
Baiser et aimer sont deux choses différentes même si elles se combinent à merveille.


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est quand même plus simple d'informer son/sa partenaire qu'on va batifoler ailleurs.



Ah bah voilà, c'est simple en fait, il suffisait d'y penser qu'on est cons, merci aCLR !


----------



## Penetrator (12 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah voilà, c'est simple en fait, il suffisait d'y penser qu'on est cons, merci aCLR !


je me demande si on va pas modifier une chambre pour que cela devienne un salle de jeux un peu spéciaux .... 
comme cela si c'est marqué occupé j'ouvrirais pas
et ceux qui disent t'es con va les rejoindre
j'ai pas envie de me faire ouvrir analement  au gode ceinture


----------



## Arlequin (12 Février 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> j'ai pas envie de me faire ouvrir analement



bah comme ça tu verras c'que ça fait


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> je me demande si on va pas modifier une chambre pour que cela devienne un salle de jeux un peu spéciaux ....



C'est l'idéal. Par contre pose quand même quelques conditions histoire que tu puisses aussi profiter de cet espace avec tes conquêtes. Ou l'ajout d'un miroir sans-teint si tu préfères la jouer solo. Ou que sais-je encore Dans tous les cas, il vaut mieux discuter, s'adapter et surtout s'émanciper du schéma classique tromperie = rupture.


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> bah comme ça tu verras c'que ça fait



C'est clair ! 
Sinon t'es pas crédible quand tu dis "mais non ça fait pas mal..."


----------



## Penetrator (13 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est clair !
> Sinon t'es pas crédible quand tu dis "mais non ça fait pas mal..."


oui mais a force qu'elles jouent avec leur gode elle finisse par dire je sens rien tu me l'a mise ?


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Simbouesse, il est à fond dedans en tout cas :love:


 
Mais oui !!!!

Puisque j'suis pas encore parti me "palucher" comme dirait thebig...


----------



## KERRIA (13 Février 2013)

tu devrais être content...réussir à avoir une femme qui ressemble à tes fantasmes....

Au fait..ou pas...le Pape démissionne....

Le Bon Jour

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

..ben oui, en rentrant à la maison il à retrouvé tous les cardinaux réunis....


----------



## Penetrator (13 Février 2013)

pour une fois qui prends la pose du dé missionnaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> pour une fois qui prends la pose du dé missionnaire



Toi, tu as vu le Canard enchaîné du jour.


----------



## robertodino (14 Juin 2013)

Je leur explique que 56% des français ont voté contre!

Après je les fracasse!


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Juin 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Je leur explique que 56% des français ont voté contre!
> 
> Après je les fracasse!







:hein:

Bel esprit


----------



## robertodino (14 Juin 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> Bel esprit



C'est de l'humour noir, pas de panique


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juin 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> C'est de l'humour noir, pas de panique



un luxembourgeois a un humour neutre


----------



## ergu (14 Juin 2013)

OK.
Mais par rapport à un suisse ?


----------



## robertodino (15 Juin 2013)

Disons que chez nous il n'y a pas besoin de faire diversion avec un petit lobby pour cacher les vrais enjeux politiques. Pourtant Alain Soral vous l'explique tellement bien. Et dire que cet homme est vu comme un complotiste en France...

Le fait de parler six langues et donc de suivre l'actualité sous différents points de vues me fait en effet rester neutre envers ce questionnement que vous vous posez. Les autres de mon pays ne doivent pas avoir le même sens de l'humour vu que la France est la risée de l'Europe dans les médias étrangers. Franchement je m'en tape car personnellement j'aime la France, j'aime les Français, j'aime votre culture, j'aime vos artistes. Mon frère est homosexuel, je suis pour la liberté de mariage entre personnes du même sexe. 

Après si certaines personnes se sentent offensées, je m'en excuse.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> OK.
> Mais par rapport à un suisse ?



ça c'est petit 



robertodino a dit:


> Mon frère est homosexuel,



manque plus que noir et juif et c'est bon 



robertodino a dit:


> je suis pour la liberté de mariage entre personnes du même sexe.,



mais c'est sale  



robertodino a dit:


> Après si certaines personnes se sentent offensées, je m'en excuse.



moi, non, ça va


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Pourtant Alain Soral vous l'explique tellement bien. Et dire que cet homme est vu comme un complotiste en France...



C'est surtout un gros con que je n'ai jamais pu blairer


----------



## robertodino (15 Juin 2013)

L'important c'est d'être heureux


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> L'important c'est d'être heureux



c'est beau
c'est con-con
mais c'est beau 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Mais par rapport à un suisse ?



+1 _Arlequin_ ... Rien de mieux à dire

Sinon, on a 4 langues officielles, chacun s'intéresse à la région limitrophe, beaucoup d'entres nous lisent les journaux dans les 4 langues. Nous ne pouvons que déplorer le manque d'ouverture, sur des sujets connus bien avant Jules C.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> +1 _Arlequin_  Nous ne pouvons que déplorer le manque d'ouverture



pourtant, avec une grande ouverture sur le dessus, je trouve que ce n'est pas très compliqué.

Mébon, une fois ouvert, il est conseillé de ne pas trainer pour le consommer


----------



## ergu (15 Juin 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> L'important c'est d'être heureux



Béh non, c'est la santé, on dit.
Être heureux, sans dec...


----------



## robertodino (15 Juin 2013)

Tapez: PQR sur Youtube et vous aurez la réponse à vos questions


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

quelles questions ?


----------



## robertodino (15 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> quelles questions ?



Les questions du méandre de vos âmes perturbées par cette ignoble amertume qu'est la vie en tant que Windows User...


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> la vie en tant que Windows User...



Mais y en a pas ici


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> pourtant, avec une grande ouverture sur le dessus, je trouve que ce n'est pas très compliqué.
> 
> Mébon, une fois ouvert, il est conseillé de ne pas trainer pour le consommer


  bah c'est vite fait , quelques grammes ou centilitres , d'ailleurs  pour rassurer  il y a  souvent écrit: "Petit Suisse"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a  souvent écrit: "Petit Suisse"


Ben c'est plus clair comme explication, une invention (fabrication) française tous les petits français en ont mangé un jour ou l'autre 





> À l'origine du conditionnement en forme de cylindre, on trouve Etienne Pommel qui fabriquait dès* 1828* à Gournay-en-Bray des fromages frais enrichis de crème, vendus dans une fine bande de papier paraffiné (papier Joseph favorisant l'évaporation de l'eau en excès) et placés par six ou douze dans de petites caissettes de bois.
> Le fait que le petit-suisse soit, contrairement à ce que pourrait laisser penser son nom, normand et non suisse, est dû à la suggestion, dans les années 1850, d&#8217;un employé vacher de nationalité suisse de la ferme de Madame Hérould à Villers-sur-Auchy (Oise, Picardie), près de Gournay-en-Bray, d&#8217;ajouter de la crème au lait destiné à produire les bondons, reprenant en cela une recette déjà appliquée par Étienne Pommel. Un nouveau marché émergeant, celui de consommateurs urbains avides de fromages gras (notamment les parisiens), Madame Hérould expédia chaque jour ces petits fromages enrichis à un mandataire des halles de Paris. Le fromage de la mère Hérould eut très vite du succès : *le suisse était né*.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> beaucoup d'entres nous lisent les journaux dans les 4 langues



Tu racontes beaucoup de conneries, mais celle-là, je vais l'encadrer.  Bon, allez tu peux le dire, on est entre nous: tu es mandaté par Présence Suisse?  Faudra qu'ils revoient leur casting&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon, allez tu peux le dire, on est entre nous: tu es mandaté par Présence Suisse?  Faudra qu'ils revoient leur casting&#8230;


Même pas, quand à la lecture des news, ça m'amuse de lire ce que les journalistes des différentes régions racontent sur un même sujet, il en va de même pour les débats télévisés. Ce qui implique de connaître les langues ce qui n'est peut-être pas ton cas, il faut reconnaître que les suisses allemands ont une meilleure approche des sujets importants, dommage qu'ils croient penser pour nous.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Même pas, quand à la lecture des news, ça m'amuse de lire ce que les journalistes des différentes régions racontent sur un même sujet, il en va de même pour les débats télévisés. Ce qui implique de connaître les langues ce qui n'est peut-être pas ton cas, il faut reconnaître que les suisses allemands ont une meilleure approche des sujets importants, dommage qu'ils croient penser pour nous.



Ah, j'avais mal saisi le «beaucoup d'entre nous», en fait c'est Anonyme, quoi. 

Et si tu savais vraiment de quoi tu parles, tu saurais qu'on ne dit pas «Suisses allemands» mais «Suisses alémaniques».


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> tu saurais qu'on ne dit pas «Suisses allemands» mais «Suisses alémaniques».



C'est pour la bonne compréhension, tous nos amis ne sont pas sensés connaître notre façon de parler 
Un peu de culture 



> L'alémanique est un ensemble de dialectes parlés en Suisse, en France (Alsace), dans le sud-ouest de l'Allemagne, dans l'ouest de l'Autriche (Vorarlberg), au Liechtenstein et dans la haute Vallée du Lys (en Vallée d'Aoste, Italie). Historiquement l'alémanique est un ensemble de langues qui s'est développé dans le bassin de peuplement des Alamans. L'aire linguistique des Alamans, appelée Alémanie correspond au prolongement historique de la province romaine de Germanie supérieure.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est pour la bonne compréhension, tous nos amis ne sont pas sensés connaître notre façon de parler



En plus de la ramener sans arrêt et d'avoir un avis sur tout, tu prends tes interlocuteurs pour des imbéciles. 

Putain c'était quoi le sujet à la con ici?


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Putain c'était quoi le sujet à la con ici?


Albert et toi formez un couple (suisse), et il semblerait que vous avez une vie de merdre


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Albert et toi formez un couple (suisse), et il semblerait que vous avez une vie de merdre



Ah merde, ça s'est vu.


----------



## ergu (16 Juin 2013)

Allez, man, nique !
Et même avec des suisses, si tu veux...


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2013)

Une manique remplie de nouilles tiède ça dépanne bien aussi&#8230;


----------



## robertodino (16 Juin 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu racontes beaucoup de conneries, mais celle-là, je vais l'encadrer.  Bon, allez tu peux le dire, on est entre nous: tu es mandaté par Présence Suisse?  Faudra qu'ils revoient leur casting



Ah, toi... Je ne t'ai pas oublié...

On est pas tous français... Dans mon lycée c'est chaque matin le Wort et le Tageblatt (Français, Allemand) , le Jeudi (Français), Feierkrop (Luxembourgeois), Time (Anglais), Il Corriere della sera (Italien)...

Après dans ton cas c'est sur que le monolinguisme est à l'ordre du jour... :love::love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Allez, man, nique !
> Et même avec des suisses, si tu veux...



 Ben c'est ça: j'ai plus de meuf en ce moment, donc je reviens faire le couillon sur le forum.  C'est le principe des vases communicants.



robertodino a dit:


> Ah, toi... Je ne t'ai pas oublié...



C'est qui lui?


----------



## robertodino (16 Juin 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben c'est ça: j'ai plus de meuf en ce moment, donc je reviens faire le couillon sur le forum.  C'est le principe des vases communicants.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est qui lui?



Celui que tu t'es amusé à bloquer pour une année sous son premier compte Mika79. Me bloquer pour t'avoir donné mon avis en MP... On a la mémoire courte (entre autre)...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Celui que tu t'es amusé à bloquer pour une année sous son premier compte Mika79. Me bloquer pour t'avoir donné mon avis en MP... On a la mémoire courte (entre autre)...



Ah oui, ça me dit quelque-chose ce couillon-là.


----------



## robertodino (16 Juin 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah oui, ça me dit quelque-chose ce couillon-là.



Passe le bonjour à ta femme


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2013)

[message personnel]

Nan mon cher je ne soutiens personne ! Et d'ailleurs je ne vois même pas de qui tu parles !? 

[/message personnel]


----------



## ergu (18 Juin 2013)

T'as pas un Ricola ?


----------



## Penetrator (18 Juin 2013)

me revoila avec l'anus intact je tiens à le préciser et bien on a fait une chambre adaptée
j'ai eu chaud insonorisée certes que j'y mettrais pas les pieds et le reste non plus
les filles sont barges


----------



## robertodino (18 Juin 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> me revoila avec l'anus intact je tiens à le préciser et bien on a fait une chambre adaptée
> j'ai eu chaud insonorisée certes que j'y mettrais pas les pieds et le reste non plus
> les filles sont barges



J'adore ton nom :love:


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2013)

C'est pas son vrai nom c'est un pseudo en fait


----------



## ergu (18 Juin 2013)

Mais, pourrait-on disposer des pseudos en plusieurs langues ?
Au moins 4.


----------



## Penetrator (18 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est pas son vrai nom c'est un pseudo en fait


comment je suis un pseudo ....  
et pour ergu en plusieurs langues oui mais bon une c deja bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Mais, pourrait-on disposer des pseudos en plusieurs langues ?
> Au moins 4.



C'est une idée.

D'ailleurs je viens de demander à Monsieur Google de traduire mon pseudo en japonais. Ça donne ça : &#31169;&#12399;&#12480;&#12483;&#12463; (Watashi wa dakku).


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Juin 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est une idée.
> 
> D'ailleurs je viens de demander à Monsieur Google de traduire mon pseudo en japonais. Ça donne ça : &#31169;&#12399;&#12480;&#12483;&#12463; (Watashi wa dakku).



Et bien me voici en Coréen :

&#49884;&#48044;&#47112;&#51060;&#49496; &#48260;&#53948;&#51032;
[simyulleisyeon beoteun ui]


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> en plusieurs langues ?
> Au moins 4.



je crois que penetrator en a déjà plusieurs


----------



## ergu (18 Juin 2013)

ergu, c'est aussi le nom d'un petit village en Turquie.
Voilà.

Oui, je sais, c'est passionnant.
Ne me remerciez pas.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> ergu, c'est aussi le nom d'un petit village en Turquie.
> Voilà.
> 
> Oui, je sais, c'est passionnant.
> Ne me remerciez pas.



merci


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2013)

Merci qui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci qui ?



Kate ?


----------



## robertodino (18 Juin 2013)

Kate Moss


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2013)

robertodino a dit:


> Kate Moss



Mosquito

quoi, c'est pas le bon jeu ?


----------



## Penetrator (19 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci qui ?


rikou?


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2013)

moins drôle

et puis l'humour nègre, suis pas friand


----------



## Penetrator (19 Juin 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> moins drôle
> 
> et puis l'humour nègre, suis pas friand


encore un qui n'aime pas le chocolat 
c bien je mangerais plus de tablettes ainsi


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Juin 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Kate ?



  

ça me fait penser que j'irai bien au bar... enfin, le vrai... avec du liquide tout ça...


----------



## Arlequin (20 Juin 2013)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ça me fait penser que j'irai bien au bar... enfin, le vrai... avec du liquide tout ça...



au bar .. kate

pas mal 

nègre >< blanc ... Kate

pas mal aussi


----------



## ergu (21 Juin 2013)

'tain, des jeux de mots pourraves, t'en as une vraie... _Collection_ Arlequin !
(ça faisait longtemps)


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> (ça faisait longtemps)



trop longtemps


----------

